

Dealing with startup fears - chegra
http://chegra.posterous.com/dealing-with-the-fear-that-comes-with-taking

======
nait
In a way this also applies to creating things in your spare time. Many side
projects I worked on ended in a dusty archive. Just because I wondered to much
about possible problems. This is my first post here and I would like to add
that it's quite interesting how just reading HN slowly changed my approach to
actually try and create something. Thanks.

------
lehmannro
He basically says: _Do not let fear overwhelm you. Just do it. Listen to
paying customers. Then just do it. And drugs._

